# Best brand of chocolates to bring from Munich!



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

I know the OP asked about Munich, but there is the Imhoff-Stollwerck Museum (Chocolate Museum) in Koln which is always a fun place to visit and sample good Chocolate.


----------



## Sabado Gigante (Jan 27, 2007)

Mmmm... Mozartkugeln! 

To quote my German cousin after a few too many bockweiss biers, "We are eating Mozart's balls!"


----------



## Gianny (Nov 22, 2006)

Is there any online website from which to order Belgium, German & Swiss Cholates from?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Gianny said:


> Is there any online website from which to order Belgium, German & Swiss Cholates from?


I'm sure there are hundreds of Web sites.


----------



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Gianny said:


> Is there any online website from which to order Belgium, German & Swiss Cholates from?


I have used this one for several years and have been very happy with them. http://www.chocolatebysparrow.com/

The downside is that you can't order one or two bars, full boxes only. The 200gr. Cote d'Or dark chocolate bars with hazelnuts are sensational! From a true chocolaholic.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

i tried a square of the 99--it was inedible. 70***37; is about perfect for me, but I enjoy the lindt 80% at times too


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

99% ? Might as well just buy bulk cocoa powder and grab a spoon.


----------

